# Chacoan tegu size



## SamBobCat (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey there, does anyone know how long it takes for a chacoan to reach full size without hibernation?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2014)

Too many variables can make an impact other than just "not hibernating"....as well as the fact that just about any _merianae_ tegu can be called a Chacoan can really put a lot more variability into the issue.


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright. Well then let's say a steady but varied diet of fish, veggies, and ground meats, and the growth rate of an Argentine black and white without hibernation?


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok, say I only use 89 octane in my car, frequently change the oil, how fast can it go?


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't think this has anything to do with reptiles and their growth. I asked a question about growth, not a question for a quiz.


----------



## Deac77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sam they grow at different rates it's impossible to answer that question.


They grow until the die so the literal answer would be once the animal has passed


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Apr 28, 2014)

Agreed above. And please remember all tegus grow at different rates. And a tegu that doesnt hibernate yes will grow faster then a tegu that does hibernate.


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 28, 2014)

Basically, the other posters have given you something of the answer I was hoping you'd glean from what I asked - ie. it is impossible to say without far, far, far more information than what was given, and even then there'd be far too much variability to predict. What were the size of the parents? What is the temperature regime? Will the animal get exercise? Is it fed twice a week or twice a day? Will the tegu be stressed? Will it be properly hydrated? Will a naturally variable photoperiod be implemented or will it be constant? What geographic original stock does this tegu come from? Was the tegu a mini, midi, or maxi to begin with? All these play important roles in determining a tegu's growth, and yet even if you could answer all these, at best we'd still be guessing. When you see something like "an average size at X months age is Y", it doesn't mean anything: an average is just an average, it doesn't represent what the growth should be, it may not even represent healthy growth.


----------

